# Honda HS621 auger



## GOLDWOOD (Apr 22, 2013)

I purchased a Honda HS621 last summer because I read great things about them. We did not have a great amount of snow this winter so I piled up the snow in a part of my driveway 15 inches high to test it. I was really surprised how far it threw the snow and did not bog down when I pushed it hard. My only concern is how fragile is the auger. My is in GREAT condition and only had light powdery rust in a small area . The serial number is SZAN 1008582 which is probably the first year production. The question I have is should I have the auger reinforced or just avoid end of driveway ice? Looks like it made it 25 years on the original auger.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If the auger does not have the reinforcement collars I’d reinforce it (like the one with collars), otherwise I’d leave it alone.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF GOLDWOOD

.


----------



## GOLDWOOD (Apr 22, 2013)

Not sure how to do this. If I was able to slide a steel tube around the shaft and have it welded, then I would do that. I don't think this is possible without cutting the shaft first.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Don't cut the auger shaft. Cut the 'collars' in two pieces, locate them and weld them in place.


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

GOLDWOOD,
Even with the early version auger design (which you have) I wouldn't avoid EOD ice & hard packed snow unless it's frozen solid like a brick, in which case hardly any snowblower would clear the stuff. Speaking of bricks, also avoid hitting bricks, fence posts, stairways, etc.. I also have an HS621 (later version with reinforced auger shaft) and I hit a conc. block hidden in the snow one time. The next summer I inspected the auger and found that one of the steel center paddles was slightly bent, so I removed the auger and attached the paddle portion to some suitable backing (I can't specifically remember what it was, but maybe a conc. curb or a 4"x4" or something solid) and whacked it with a sledge hammer several times until it straightened out. While the auger was out I also wire brushed and power wire wheel cleaned off all the rust possible using such methods, and gave it 2-coats of paint suitable for covering wire brushed steel surfaces and 2-yrs later the auger looks like brand new.


----------



## GOLDWOOD (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks Guys for the input. I think I will just leave it alone for now. If I find another auger from a HS521 or 621 I will have the extra one reinforced if it is the old style. I don't want to take a chance having someone make a mistake welding it and throwing it of balance causing it to vibrate.

I have a friend who has a HS521 and his two center plates look different than mine. They have a slight V shape to them. Why is this different?


----------

